# Cordy / Joshua Gibbons / Cordelia Ibuki / Cordelia Brando / SmolSoftGay / SmallGayFocks / MyyPersona



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 11, 2017)

Time for another Rat to add to the ever growing list. They've been floating around quite a bit in the Jake Alley and Eden Belmont threads, giving the subjects of those their daily intake of asspats.

Meet Cordelia Ibuki aka SmolSoftGay aka MyyPersona

Like most Rat Kings this person ebegs persistently





Doesn't understand the difference between a serious post and a shitpost, because autism




Has a special "NSFW" account




Goes after people for meaningless shit




Does nothing to pass, yet plasters face everywhere in selfies




Also calls self gay all the time



(I had to check to make sure this one identified as trans a few times, apparently they are NB)

Constantly tweets every hour of the day




Talks to a SA Throwaway and fellow SocJus 'tard




Has relationship problems they publicly broadcast




Can't help but tell sob stories for pity points








And who exactly is this mysterious gay?

Name: JOSHUA GIBBONS
Location: Edinburgh, Scotland
Birthday: November 17th, 1993 (age: 23)



Spoiler: account links



http://archive.md/qXJ2i
http://archive.md/cFcWW
https://twitter.com/SmolSoftGay
https://twitter.com/cordyishide (Private)
https://twitter.com/alternatecordy (Private)
https://twitter.com/giornoschest (Deleted)
https://twitter.com/LewdlyCordy (Deleted)
https://twitter.com/BirblyCordy (Deleted)
https://twitter.com/ItsTheCordy (Deleted)
https://www.periscope.tv/SmolSoftGay/1DXxyMvvpBLxM
https://www.paypal.me/YoshikageCordy
PSN Display Name: Cordy Brando (https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CyYZtYgWIAA5MFg.jpg:large)
http://steamcommunity.com/id/PurpleMayonnaise (https://twitter.com/SmolSoftGay/status/722199999086477312) (Check previous user names)(Friends with the twitter users he talks to as well)
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZCuz_dALYynpdbGEc85n3Q
https://plus.google.com/109437430231713743253


----------



## RK 672 (Feb 11, 2017)

Updated with archives.

https://twitter.com/SmolSoftGay (http://archive.md/3gUiQ)
https://twitter.com/cordyishide (Private)
https://twitter.com/alternatecordy (Private)
https://twitter.com/giornoschest (Deleted)
https://twitter.com/LewdlyCordy (Deleted)
https://twitter.com/BirblyCordy (Deleted)
https://twitter.com/ItsTheCordy (Deleted)
https://www.periscope.tv/SmolSoftGay/1DXxyMvvpBLxM (http://archive.md/qOUGO)
https://www.paypal.me/YoshikageCordy (http://archive.md/OmU4M)
PSN Display Name: Cordy Brando (https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CyYZtYgWIAA5MFg.jpg:large) (
http://steamcommunity.com/id/PurpleMayonnaise (https://twitter.com/SmolSoftGay/status/722199999086477312) (http://archive.md/Wg0il) (http://archive.md/tcXMy)
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZCuz_dALYynpdbGEc85n3Q (http://archive.md/nZEI5)
https://plus.google.com/109437430231713743253 (http://archive.md/CTDW9)


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 12, 2017)

More cap dumps


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Feb 12, 2017)

Racism because of his heritage? 'Secretarian' abuse? What does this Jock think he is?


----------



## RK 672 (Feb 12, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Racism because of his heritage? 'Secretarian' abuse? What does this Jock think he is?


He's half English and half Scottish and lives in Scotland. According to him, he receives abuse from both English and Scottish people because of it.
https://twitter.com/SmolSoftGay/status/684980321562046464 (http://archive.md/ZiHLd)


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Feb 12, 2017)

Is it really racism if you have to explain to people what your heritage is before they can put you down for it?


----------



## pozilei (Feb 12, 2017)

Huh, I thought white people could never ever experience anything even remotely akin to racism? At least according to the the SJ circles he's moving in...

It's one of the common traits of the Rat King though. Raging, narcissistic paranoia. Someone slightly brushing up against them on a busy street? Can't be an accident - must be the cishetwhite patriarchy literally attacking them for existing in space. Someone holding eye contact for too long - literally glaring at them for being nonbinarykin. Someone looking away too soon - literally shunning them for being nonbinarykin.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 12, 2017)

He should really leave the "I'm gay" posts to NekoArc.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 12, 2017)

@Ntwadumela, I need your second opinion on this, is this the Scottish version of Awex?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Feb 12, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> @Ntwadumela, I need your second opinion on this, is this the Scottish version of Awex?


Dear blessed Allah he really IS the Scottish Awex


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 13, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> Dear blessed Allah he really IS the Scottish Awex



Quick, post a side by side of them so everyone can see the uncanny resemblance.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Feb 13, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Quick, post a side by side of them so everyone can see the uncanny resemblance.


----------



## Frenda (Feb 13, 2017)

lol he really named himself after a fucking Dangan Ronpa character. his icon is either a genderbent or shorthaired edit of Ibuki Mioda. is it 2013 again?


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 14, 2017)

@Ntwadumela this really is another Awex.


----------



## D.Va (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm guessing this was when Lowtax was defending his use of "tranny":





So Joshua acknowledges that gender is just a concept you don't have to _believe_ in, and that you are trans if you don't believe in that circus. It's kind of like that pedantic religious argument where annoying people tell you that you are technically religious for being atheist.

At the same time he complains that the UK gov doesn't recognise enbies, despite him admitting that the flavor of gender he's come to know is so flimsy he can't prove his own understanding of it.









Same

This seemed like a fun exercise



Street View



Street View (as close as possible, but oh well...)



Street View

32 minutes later he tweets that he is finished walking home, so he's in proximity of that.



Standing position in-game, near home. If he saw the 'mon from his home, this position would also be less than 70m from his apartment.



Apartment is on ground floor. Brick wall on left side, behind that is foliage. Would be interesting if someone can extrapolate and figure out where he is.

Edit: Other side of this garden? He's tweeted a few pics from this location a few times and I'm sure it's one of the ground floor apts in this block, but not the one on the far right because there's no foliage behind it. There's more dividing walls in that garden.

Bonus: He was also almost murdered once apparently, which is why he moved to his current apartment.



Spoiler: bunch of long tweets







At this point he twists the story to make it look like he was the intended victim instead of the other resident. Smooth


----------



## Darndirty (Feb 20, 2017)

D.Va said:


> This seemed like a fun exercise
> 
> View attachment 184026
> 
> ...


 
Be honest how many peope have you stalked irl? Just curious, kinda impressed.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 20, 2017)

He may live in Scotland, but he is no true Scotsman.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 20, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> He may live in Scotland, but he is no true Scotsman.



>Scots*MAN*
Triggered


----------



## D.Va (Feb 20, 2017)

Darndirty said:


> Be honest how many peope have you stalked irl? Just curious, kinda impressed.



Not many, honestly. If someone overshares everything they do like this you know there's going to be a fun digital paper trail that you can put together like a puzzle.

I am very certain anyone with more time can examine this and discern exactly which apartment it is in. I've identified what block it is; there's only like, two or three possibilities and I bet it can be identified via listings on a property site.

Edit: 99.9% certain his address is 17/1 Halmyre Street, Edinburgh EH6 8QA based on the property being ground floor and apartments on other floors share a very similar floor plan. I think the property owner hasn't invested much in it though since the apartments on the other floors have demolished a wall in the kitchen in favour of an open plan island counter.

2017-02-21: Josh is writing a "trans education" book, freaks out over being ignored





(no)







 





rip


----------



## El Porko Fako (Feb 21, 2017)

Some of these tweets make him sound like he's living in some insane made for TV political drama. The schizophrenia is strong with this one.

Who in god's name is giving this little banger money? Has he actually made anything or is he sperging about his oppression and getting pity money?

Also, how do him and Eden become associated? Is there some secret meeting website for all these Rat Kings that isn't Tumblr or Twitter?


----------



## D.Va (Feb 21, 2017)

El Porko Fako said:


> Also, how do him and Eden become associated? Is there some secret meeting website for all these Rat Kings that isn't Tumblr or Twitter?



Mutual friends sharing the same political alignment. And mastodon.


----------



## Lorento (Feb 21, 2017)

This chap is why the EU should be glad the UK is leaving. We're taking all the oddballs like Autphag, Samuel Collingwood Smith and this clown with us.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 22, 2017)

@Ntwadumela


----------



## Ntwadumela (Feb 22, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 185198
> 
> @Ntwadumela
> 
> View attachment 185206


I'm surprised a tranny of all people would say that TBH
They're considered laughing stocks where I come from


----------



## D.Va (Feb 23, 2017)

Josh, the difference between you and those "trans ppl" is that they actually made an effort to transition instead of just saying they were an enby to fit in with a kool kids klub and sanctimoniously dickride the deaths of actual trans people. Stop trying so hard.

tdor.info has some interesting stats, actually. Only 22 of the 87 murders on the 2016 memorial list happened outside of Brasil. When accounting for population, a truscum is 7 times more likely to die in Brasil than the US, which had 15 deaths as opposed to 65.


----------



## Erida (Feb 23, 2017)

This guy is such a twat, thanks for making the thread. I wrote most of what I could remember about him in Jake Alley's thread in January but I'll copy/paste here -

He was part of the anti-Gamergate crowd so would freak out about harassment and stuff, like they all did. He changed his twitter name several times. I think some included 'birb' and 'cordy'. Some stand out moments included:

- An online kerfuffle between his asspatters and a chick who went by Bard_of_peace (Stacy Washington nee German). Apparently she was freaking out about being stalked but Cordy was all 'me me me' so she called him out on it. She was immediately painted as abusive for not being more sympathetic of his autism and as general scum because she said she sometimes likes to use the word retard. MadamPlumpette did the call out tweets on Cordy's behalf and Stacy was cast out from their crowd.



 

 


http://archive.md/1tnMd

Don't spare any pity for Stacy though as she's also crazy and lies constantly for attention. She claims she's a trans man but won't transition as her husband is heterosexual. She also 'left' her husband (still lived with him) to go off to shag at least two male Twitter followers before returning to her marriage (currently going by Bumbleputt on twitter but mostly boring political tweets and lies about how she's a teacher as opposed to a jobless waste of space).

- He would occasionally pretend he had multiple personalities and do numerous disturbing tweets when the 'other personality had taken control' but it was obviously bs for asspats.

- He was 'girlfriends' with someone called Alice. 'She' was going to move from England to Scotland to be with him. However, he went to New York on holiday with family and either just before or during the holiday, he broke up with Alice and sides formed. Within hours of the break up he was tweeting about meeting up with some other troon in NYC, including tmi tweets about having sex together.

Alice now goes by actuallyalice on twitter. Some Kiwis probably recognise their Twitter as they're buddies with the likes of Sabine. I don't know Alice's deadname but they started on hormones not long after the breakup. They now live with their 'gf', take ugly selfies a lot and Alice used to work in a supermarket but last I heard they quit due to tiredness or something. Some pics below, I apologise in advance.



Spoiler





 

 

 





Again, these were posted in Jake's thread but more random caps from around 2014/2015. Featuring Randi, Chloe Sagal and making it on to a TERF's tumblr.



Spoiler


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 26, 2017)

@SolidMario would do much more than just kiss the Simpsons.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 26, 2017)

>warn
I love how on one hand these people say "lmao idgaf about having a thread" and on the other they say "OMFG WE NEED TO WARN THE *COMMUNITY* ABOUT THIS THREAT TO US ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ONEONEONE!!1111111!!!! TRANSGENDER GENOCIDE!"

Gotta be honest, it all seems like overcompensation


----------



## D.Va (Feb 26, 2017)

hi josh


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 26, 2017)

lol Cordy blocked Eden.
What warning do people need about us? I'm just here to watch people shriek impotently and beg for money while they self-implode from drama.


----------



## D.Va (Feb 26, 2017)

Well he got spooked and blocked over a hundred followers he didn't trust

rip in pizza


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 26, 2017)

D.Va said:


> Well he got spooked and blocked over a hundred followers he didn't trust
> 
> rip in pizza
> 
> View attachment 186667


lol calm down


----------



## Lorento (Feb 26, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> lol calm down



So is he gonna like....panic and think we're going to knock his door down? Because the thread doesn't really mean much at the moment, and probably won't unless he spergs out about us, causing the thread to....

Oh. That's exactly what he's going to do.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## GS 281 (Feb 26, 2017)

Fuck this guy we should send @Autphag to his house






They would have a blast. @Autphag passes better than this dude tho


----------



## D.Va (Feb 26, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 186712



Ninji _still_ wears a dog collar every time he goes outside.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 26, 2017)

D.Va said:


> Well he got spooked and blocked over a hundred followers he didn't trust
> 
> rip in pizza
> 
> View attachment 186667



It only took 2 weeks. I think that might be the longest its taken for one of the Rat King to notice their own thread.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Feb 28, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 186700
> 
> View attachment 186704
> 
> ...


Props to Fenny for passing better & looking normal.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 15, 2017)

Some crossovers, including Jake "SecretGamerGirl" Alley.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 15, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Some crossovers, including Jake "SecretGamerGirl" Alley.
> 
> View attachment 193232
> 
> ...



Shame I can't see behind the protected account, I wonder what Gobbons' responses to things like this are.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 8, 2017)

Cow crossover with Jake Alley


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 26, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossover with Jake Alley
> 
> View attachment 320180


Lies. Jake only leaves the house for conventions.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Trombonista (Dec 3, 2017)

When did he change his Twitter to SmolSoftQueer again?


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 3, 2017)

trombonista said:


> When did he change his Twitter to SmolSoftQueer again?


August, because he got shadow banned on his other one.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 3, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> August, because he got shadow banned on his other one.
> 
> View attachment 326576


Cool. Any idea what he got shadowbanned for?


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 3, 2017)

trombonista said:


> Cool. Any idea what he got shadowbanned for?


For "swears and paypalling." He thinks he got banned for saying "fuck" to someone or for ebegging.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 3, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> For "swears and paypalling." He thinks he got banned for saying "fuck" to someone or for ebegging.


He must have linked to his Patreon/PayPal twice an hour.


----------



## Lunete (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm getting some "targeted individual" vibes from this dude.
I can totally picture him walking around town and screeching to himself while filming random passerbys.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 22, 2019)

He's still slumming around the shittiest parts of the rat king like Jake Alley.


----------

